# rebuilt website comments please



## adwb (Aug 27, 2012)

Any comments welcomed

Home - Bristol Wedding Photographer


----------



## tirediron (Aug 31, 2012)

Comments per req:

In no particular order:
GET A BETTER DOMAIN NAME!!!!  NO ONE is going to remember that, and with all the hyphens, there's no way they could type it in without instructions.  

The number, type, pitch and style of fonts needs to be reduced.  One font should be used throughout with standard headings.  
Tidy up the formatting so that it looks and reads like proper paragraphs with either indents or space separators.  There are many grammar errors, typos, missed spaces, improper capilization, etc.  These have to be sorted.  
I would strongly suggest getting rid of what appears to be a modified blog template and actually building a website.  Try and avoid having it to much below what would be the bottom of the screen when viewed on a standard display.  Poeple are lazy; they're not going to scroll.

Are you in fact a member of the RPS?  I see their logo prominently displayed, but you make no mention of it, and while you have some nice work, it's not to the level I'd expect of an accredited member of the RPS.

Way, way, way too many images.  Create one gallery or slide show consisting of no more than 20-30 images which using different weddings show all aspects of the coverage you provide.  

You win the award for the longest copyright notice I've ever seen!

I'm going to be brutally frank:  If this is the rebuilt version, I would hate to have seen it before!  I would strongly recommend calling in a professional and spending the couple of thousand pounds it would cost to get this overhauled and turned into a professional, SEO optimized website.  You don't make the first page of Google using "Bristol wedding photographer" so my guess is your keywords are a hot mess or missing altogether.

Just my $00.02 worth - your mileage may vary.

~John


----------



## amolitor (Aug 31, 2012)

The galleries are downright weird. They're some mixture of boudoir and tests? Are any of the wedding photos in the opening slideshow actually yours? They don't look AT ALL like what's shown in the galleries.

I hate the font and the brilliant white on black, it's quite unpleasant to read.


----------



## foto_tuts (Sep 7, 2012)

Not sure if the first picture that loads is a good one to showcase. The subjects are a little pale looking. I would start with one of your nicer images that "Pop"


----------



## sm4him (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry, I didn't get past the first page, where the slideshow seemed to have great discrepancy in the image quality.

A simple search on Tineye shows SEVERAL of your "gallery" images as also appearing on other sites, like gettyimages.com and istockphoto.com, along with some other photographers' websites.

Are these all YOUR images?


----------



## sm4him (Sep 8, 2012)

Interesting that the OP has not been heard from; not surprising, but interesting.

OP: Just in case you check back in, here's just a couple of examples I'm curious about:

this one: http://www.wedding-photographer-bristol-hire.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/galleries/post-24/c10-wedding%20(16).jpg appears all over the internet, but seems to originate from istockphoto.com.

This one is really beautiful; I guess that's why both gettyimages.com and istockphoto.com have it.

Here's another one from istockphoto that must be really popular, as it's on at least a dozen other sites, too.

I could go on, but the point is, I'm just wondering--are these your photos that you sold to stock photography sites? If so, you're capable of quite nice work, so why include some pretty mediocre stuff in your portfolio? Interestingly, the mediocre stuff yielded no hits on Tineye, only the really nice photos.
Curious.


----------

